# Looking for a price range on this chopper



## Youngsean (Jan 22, 2022)

Looking for a price range on this chopper I do know a little info on this Murray 1970s era but can not figure a price to put on this item. I'm reaching out to everyone for help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Some better pics in decent light might help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

The serial number, should be on the left rear dropout but look all over if not would be a big help as well. If it is after 1973 the value drops as musclebikes lost their stick shifters after 1973 and it affected the whole musclebike market. It still does today on a lot of the bikes.
Too bad it was repainted. Could've been a King Kat, Flaming Kat or Black Kat chopper.
This frame was also used on some BMX bikes in the late 1970s.
Rob


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 22, 2022)

Did the rear wheel come with that many spokes?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

No, and the front wheel is most likely not stock either. They look like 2000s Next Chaos wheels and tires, or similar.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 23, 2022)

These photos are what it may have looked like new, for reference.


----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks like only thing that's Murry is the frame, everything else ( including the fork ) looks alot newer!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 23, 2022)

I think I have photos of more than one of these, the rear fender is like the ones used on the Fire Kat/King Kat bikes. I am thinking this is later 1970s. I will check and post more photos of these bikes.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 24, 2022)

We can put the question of originality about the second chopper in the photos I post to rest.
It is a Murray built Sears Free Spirit Chopper. It shares the chainguard and fender with some other Murray bikes. New England musclebikes has one, it is in the first photo of this post.




The second and third photos are from The Musclebike Forum. 









The fourth photo is from the 1978 Sears catalog. 





The last two photos are for a bike sold on The CABE. Although this may not prove originality, I was able to get a photo of the Free Spirit badge.









There are many other variations of this bike, some with MX gear and even an entire line of NFL themed bikes





These bikes did exist in the forms indicated as shown in the Sears catalogs. The Choppers were sold in 1978 at least and the NFL bikes are in the 1977 catalog.
You could CAREFULLY use gasoline to wipe down an area on the bottom bracket where the crank is to see what color it is. Gasoline takes off most spray can paints and doesn't harm the original finish.
At least if I have a color I can go thru my photo collection I use to restore 1960s-1970s musclebikes and figure out what it was. 
The way it sits it is a complete restoration. You have the original frame, handlebars and fork. The original chainguard is missing. The crank has been changed, looks like Schwinn. The seat, wheels and pedals are off another bike. It will not have a high value, and shipping kills them.
Do not throw it away though. If the wheels and crank are taken off and put aside, the handlebars should be taken off with the gooseneck and the fork removed. This is all pretty easy to do. The frame , fork and handlebars should be wrapped in some kind of padding, then the bike frame, fork and handlebars can be put in a smaller box and shipping would be less. I can help more with that if you PM me. 
What do you want for it? That is the important question.


----------



## Youngsean (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm asking 200


----------

